
What is the best comment in source code you have ever encountered? - tosh
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/184618/what-is-the-best-comment-in-source-code-you-have-ever-encountered
======
tbrownaw

        // Yes, I know this is wrong.
        // It needs to match scm://.../other-system/.../other-lang.code

